# Anyone using a monitor controller/passive attenuator?



## givemenoughrope (Feb 26, 2016)

I realized a while ago that what I'm hearing from my motu interface (turned down to about -27db) into my powered Adam or Equator speakers (both turned all the way up) is definitely different from with the interface playing at 0db. Obviously, I'd blow my speakers and ears out so I need a passive attenuator....and a switcher.

Looking at these:
http://mammothcaveaudio.com/products/
http://www.zenproaudio.com/new-old-sound-mcone-standard
or an A Designs Atty plus a Coleman LS3

Anyone use any of these?


----------



## Softmo06004 (Feb 26, 2016)

This one is a cool one...kush main gain but maybe no longer available.


----------



## muk (Feb 27, 2016)

The McOne is generally held in high regard. I've never seen it live myself though. I'm using this one:

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/pal...ler-precise-analog-volume-control-trs-xlr-rca

Works well for me.


----------



## elpedro (Feb 27, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> I realized a while ago that what I'm hearing from my motu interface (turned down to about -27db) into my powered Adam or Equator speakers (both turned all the way up) is definitely different from with the interface playing at 0db. Obviously, I'd blow my speakers and ears out so I need a passive attenuator....and a switcher.
> 
> Looking at these:
> http://mammothcaveaudio.com/products/
> ...


http://spl.info/en/products/monitor-controller/2control/overview.html


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 27, 2016)

Softmo06004 said:


> This one is a cool one...kush main gain but maybe no longer available.


Looks great but kind of expensive.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks, all. I'll check these out.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 27, 2016)

I have used a Furman for years, but it is not longer available. Lots of my friends use and like the Presonus Central Station. If money allows however, both the Coleman (built like a brick outhouse) and the SPL are top notch.


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 27, 2016)

I had the Drawmer MC2.1 (400+) and the SM M Patch V2 (99)... I kept the M Patch... very tidy, basic features


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 27, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> SM M Patch V2 (99)... I kept the M Patch... very tidy, basic features



Looks good but Im seeing $250...?


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 27, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> Looks good but Im seeing $250...?



http://www.thomann.de/gb/drawmer_mc_21.htm €479
M Patch V2 is from Oz - they were €99 in Thomann, now not listed


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 27, 2016)

I have an SM Nano Patch Plus. Does exactly what it says. Attenuates the Volume. I am however going to upgrade soon to a Presonus Monitor Station as I want more control over various headphone sends. So many people love the Presonus Monitor Station and in my short time of using one, I loved it and now need one!


----------



## JohnG (Feb 27, 2016)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1087472-REG/spl_splmtc_mtc_monitor_and_talkback.html

SPL make good ones. This one is stereo but they make a surround as well.

This one is less expensive; has fewer capabilities but still would get the job done for many:

http://www.thomann.de/gb/spl_2control_black.htm?sid=6516bc5ff91770bc5029a77025e4aaf5


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Feb 27, 2016)

I've been using the TC level pilot which is one of the cheapest options while still being a decent quality product. It does have some issues though. When moving the knob it produces some noise and at certain points the levels between the 2 monitors are uneven. I generally use the knob on my RME Fireface so this one is just more of a secondary control to avoid the pop when turning the interface off etc. so it's not a big deal to me. A friend of mine reported the same problems. I believe if you open it up and clean the knob it goes back to working without issues.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks, everyone.

After looking at reviews vs price vs features it still seems like the best way to go atm is the Atty + Coleman LS3. The only rub there is that the Adam A5s are a bit louder than the Equator D5s. I think that only the Presonus Central Station allows you to attenuated each output individually. I'm not sold on its quality though. 

I guess I'll just try one of these and if it's a drag then back to eBay. I know the Atty has a small knob but I don't really change my volume too often....which I guess I can inside cubase.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 27, 2016)

If you need a monitor controller, then there are several good ones. I have a Blue Sky BMC one, and I like it a lot.

But if you just need to lower the level, you don't need to spend hundreds of dollars.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-...lume-control?rNtt=monitor controller&index=13


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 27, 2016)

Oh... I just read Gerhard's post.

Yeah, that's what separates the men from the boys with monitor controllers. The better ones are either digitally-controlled analog or they're stepped (using a network of resistors) so the image doesn't shift, especially at lower levels.

I seem to remember that the Presonus Central Station does a good job. Also, I believe these are less expensive and they use a resitor network: http://smproaudio.com/index.php/en/products/monitor-controllers/


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 27, 2016)

There's only so much Money a poor Student like myself can spend on a Volume Knob.


----------



## Ethos (Mar 14, 2016)

Love my Presonusv Central Station.


----------



## jeffc (Mar 14, 2016)

I use the Antelope Satori and it's really a big step in sound. With the remote, it pretty much covers any stereo monitoring situation, talkback, multiple speakers. Compared to a Mackie Big Knob, it's like a blanket has been lifted off the speakers....


----------

